# Old Oklahoma Joe



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey everyone, found this for sale and I’ve never seen an OK joe that’s this large. Does anyone have experience with this rig? I can’t find old pricing or any other info.
Thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

I see they aren't making anything like that these days. That might be one made when they were using thicker steel, 1/4 inch, and a fairly high quality offset. Looks to be in pretty good shape, don't see any rust. RAY


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I see they aren't making anything like that these days. That might be one made when they were using thicker steel, 1/4 inch, and a fairly high quality offset. Looks to be in pretty good shape, don't see any rust. RAY


I called customer service and they weren’t much help.  It looks similar to hybrid Lang.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

I'd imagine seeing the counter weights on the cook chamber lid it's made of pretty thick steel, which would mean it's a older and more high quality unit than they make these days. OKJ sold the name a few years back and now they are mass produced. The guy who started OKJ I believe still makes quality offset under a different name, not sure. If it's a old one made with thicker steel probably weight about 800 pounds, a lot to move around. RAY


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 8, 2021)

Not sure if I'm seeing things....these eyes aren't what they used to be... but are those dumbbells strapped to the counterweights on the cooking chamber lids?
If it is I'd have to agree with Ray.. That's gotta be some heavy duty construction.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2021)

I believe that OK Joe, as well as New Braunfels smokers were bought out by a Chinese company...Char Broil maybe?Not sure. Prior to the companies being bought out they made some world class smokers. Sadly only the name transferred after the sale. If in fact this smoker was made prior to the sale of the company there's a good chance that it's one of the best smokers you'll likely lay hands on. I also heard that the previous owner of OK Joe started another business making good smokers after the sale of his original company. If that's the case though this one would not carry the OK Joe name I wouldn't think.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

Yep, you're dead on Robert! I just checked it out and it appears Char Broil bought out Joe's in 1998. One of the owners seems to have started up New Horizon smokers, they're heavy and pretty good quality. RAY

Our Story — Horizon Smokers (horizonbbqsmokers.com)


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd imagine seeing the counter weights on the cook chamber lid it's made of pretty thick steel, which would mean it's a older and more high quality unit than they make these days. OKJ sold the name a few years back and now they are mass produced. The guy who started OKJ I believe still makes quality offset under a different name, not sure. If it's a old one made with thicker steel probably weight about 800 pounds, a lot to move around. RAY


Thanks for the feedback Ray! Any ideas on an okay price for this? Assuming the firebox is in good shape.


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

2Mac said:


> Not sure if I'm seeing things....these eyes aren't what they used to be... but are those dumbbells strapped to the counterweights on the cooking chamber lids?
> If it is I'd have to agree with Ray.. That's gotta be some heavy duty construction.


Your eyes don’t lie!


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I believe that OK Joe, as well as New Braunfels smokers were bought out by a Chinese company...Char Broil maybe?Not sure. Prior to the companies being bought out they made some world class smokers. Sadly only the name transferred after the sale. If in fact this smoker was made prior to the sale of the company there's a good chance that it's one of the best smokers you'll likely lay hands on. I also heard that the previous owner of OK Joe started another business making good smokers after the sale of his original company. If that's the case though this one would not carry the OK Joe name I wouldn't think.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! The seller stated it was an Ok Joe


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Thanks for the feedback Ray! Any ideas on an okay price for this? Assuming the firebox is in good shape.



No idea 

 Mychops
, but you can check out prices for the NH smokers I just posted and get a idea of what they are going for. How much is the guy asking, might be a great deal if he's just looking to get rid of it for a few bucks. Thing is going to be really heavy, looks like it's in the middle of nowhere. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

The picture sure looks a lot like this one, $9400 new, and that's not with any shipping. It would be nice if it were on a trailer! RAY

36" Double Door Grizzly Smoker (*Price does not include Freight Charges. Please contact us for shipping estimate.) — Horizon Smokers (horizonbbqsmokers.com)


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> No idea
> 
> Mychops
> , but you can check out prices for the NH smokers I just posted and get a idea of what they are going for. How much is the guy asking, might be a great deal if he's just looking to get rid of it for a few bucks. Thing is going to be really heavy, looks like it's in the middle of nowhere. RAY


Listed at 1900. This had casters placed on it.  I’d have to recruit a small army to get it


----------



## thedude99 (Jan 8, 2021)

Do you need a smoker that big?  Price is likely pretty good if you do, but I don’t know your market. 

Old OKJ’s are supposed to be very good. It would be made in America from heavy duty steel. Fully welded. Not assemble your own thin steel like current OKJ’s

I have a Horizon Smoker, it’s very good.  The old OKJ’s are held in very high regard by horizon owners.


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

thedude99 said:


> Do you need a smoker that big?  Price is likely pretty good if you do, but I don’t know your market.
> 
> Old OKJ’s are supposed to be very good. It would be made in America from heavy duty steel. Fully welded. Not assemble your own thin steel like current OKJ’s
> 
> I have a Horizon Smoker, it’s very good.  The old OKJ’s are held in very high regard by horizon owners.


Need? More than likely not.  Potentially in the future if I cook for weddings/parties.
I’m looking at much smaller offsets that are more $$.  This also has a propane hook up.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

It might be worth having if you regularly do a cook for 200 people, tho it'd still be better on a trailer. I bet the guy would jump at a offer of $1500. That things going to be a bitch to move, and once moved it'd pretty much be there permanently. I'd rather have my SQ36, I can push it around my backyard and do cooks for about 40.


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> It might be worth having if you regularly do a cook for 200 people, tho it'd still be better on a trailer. I bet the guy would jump at a offer of $1500. That things going to be a bitch to move, and once moved it'd pretty much be there permanently. I'd rather have my SQ36, I can push it around my backyard and do cooks for about 40.


Thanks for the feedback. Again thinking about value rather than logistics of moving it around.


----------



## thedude99 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Need? More than likely not.  Potentially in the future if I cook for weddings/parties.
> I’m looking at much smaller offsets that are more $$.  This also has a propane hook up.



The propane hookup is probably for getting the fire started. That’s a pretty common accessory for stickburners.

As far as the size, it really depends on what you are cooking. Future capacity is certainly important, but if most of your cooking is going to be a couple of briskets or a few racks of ribs, it’s going to get old firing that up and feeding it for a cook like that. Also be sure you have a good wood supplier as you are going to go through a lot for a bigger smoker like that.

Look at new Horizon smokers if you want an affordable backyard sized smoker. You can get a good quality one new for less than $2000


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Again thinking about value rather than logistics of moving it around.



If it's in decent shape offer him $1200 and tell him you needed the other $700 to rent the 18-wheeler to get it home   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops
  what part of the world do you call home? There is a method to my madness, I promise.

Robert


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Mychops
> what part of the world do you call home? There is a method to my madness, I promise.
> 
> Robert


Colorado


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

thedude99 said:


> The propane hookup is probably for getting the fire started. That’s a pretty common accessory for stickburners.
> 
> As far as the size, it really depends on what you are cooking. Future capacity is certainly important, but if most of your cooking is going to be a couple of briskets or a few racks of ribs, it’s going to get old firing that up and feeding it for a cook like that. Also be sure you have a good wood supplier as you are going to go through a lot for a bigger smoker like that.
> 
> Look at new Horizon smokers if you want an affordable backyard sized smoker. You can get a good quality one new for less than $2000


Guy said he runs sticks for 4 hours and turns the propane on like an oven, which would contribute to efficiency


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> If it's in decent shape offer him $1200 and tell him you needed the other $700 to rent the 18-wheeler to get it home
> 
> Robert


My  thought as I’ll need to rent a trailer t get it


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Colorado



Oh well, so much for my idea. There's a custom fabricator in North Texas that built mine and he did a great job. Price was fantastic also and I just love it. Best smoker I've ever had, and I've been through a few of them. If it hadn't been a logistical nightmare I'd recommend you contact him.



Mychops said:


> My thought as I’ll need to rent a trailer t get it



You may want to rent several large friends also. I'm guessing that thing is gonna weigh north of 1500 pounds. Mine's not nearly that big and is almost 1000.

Robert


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Oh well, so much for my idea. There's a custom fabricator in North Texas that built mine and he did a great job. Price was fantastic also and I just love it. Best smoker I've ever had, and I've been through a few of them. If it hadn't been a logistical nightmare I'd recommend you contact him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking of that. Yep the guy estimated at 800 lbs so I’d need 2-3 people with me just to get it on a low trailer


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Thanks for thinking of that. Yep the guy estimated at 800 lbs so I’d need 2-3 people with me just to get it on a low trailer



If that thing is as big as it looks in the pics I'm betting it weighs more than that. Heck, I have a 36" Santa Maria grill that I put together in the driveway a couple years ago only ti discover that is was in the ballpark of 800 pounds and I about killed myself getting it into the house, through the house, and out onto the patio...and yes, it is on good wheels. It was just astronomically heavy!!

Robert


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> If that thing is as big as it looks in the pics I'm betting it weighs more than that. Heck, I have a 36" Santa Maria grill that I put together in the driveway a couple years ago only ti discover that is was in the ballpark of 800 pounds and I about killed myself getting it into the house, through the house, and out onto the patio...and yes, it is on good wheels. It was just astronomically heavy!!
> 
> Robert


Decisions decisions! Thanks for the feedback and help. I’m planning to go look at it but first may contact and offer knowing it’ll cost at least a couple hundred to move it.


----------



## thedude99 (Jan 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> If that thing is as big as it looks in the pics I'm betting it weighs more than that. Heck, I have a 36" Santa Maria grill that I put together in the driveway a couple years ago only ti discover that is was in the ballpark of 800 pounds and I about killed myself getting it into the house, through the house, and out onto the patio...and yes, it is on good wheels. It was just astronomically heavy!!
> 
> Robert



Horizon puts the weight of a lot of their smokers on their website, and the one a size down from the one that looks similar to this one is listed at 900lb on the pallet. It’s a lot smaller.









						30" RD Special Marshal Smoker     (*Price does not include Freight Charges.  Please contact us for shipping estimate.) — Horizon Smokers
					

Price is for standard 30" RD Special Marshal Smoker w/ 4 Wheels  Dimensions: 96"L x 34"W x 72"H Weight: 900 Lbs. (on pallet)  The 30" RD Special Marshal is the biggest version of the most popular smoker in our lineup. It has a 60" long Cooking Chamber & 24"




					www.horizonbbqsmokers.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Thanks for thinking of that. Yep the guy estimated at 800 lbs so I’d need 2-3 people with me just to get it on a low trailer



Wow, that was my original guestsimation! After looking at the pics of that new one I have to side more with Roberts estimate, that thing is going to be brutally heavy, and some real awkward weight to move. A trailer with a winch to pull it on would be the way to go.


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

thedude99 said:


> Horizon puts the weight of a lot of their smokers on their website, and the one a size down from the one that looks similar to this one is listed at 900lb on the pallet. It’s a lot smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y’all weren’t kidding on the weight.  Getting it on a trailer will be a task or adventure


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Need? More than likely not.  Potentially in the future if I cook for weddings/parties. I’m looking at much smaller offsets that are more $$.  This also has a propane hook up.



Just playing a little devil's advocate after these comments. If you ever plan to be cooking up some Q for weddings and parties you'll be wanting a big smoker like that on a trailer that'll tow behind your truck. Say you buy it and get moved, you will NEVER move it again, and weddings and parties don't come to you, you go to them. Just sayin', that's a big old thing to have hanging around. RAY


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Just playing a little devil's advocate after these comments. If you ever plan to be cooking up some Q for weddings and parties you'll be wanting a big smoker like that on a trailer that'll tow behind your truck. Say you buy it and get moved, you will NEVER move it again, and weddings and parties don't come to you, you go to them. Just sayin', that's a big old thing to have hanging around. RAY


You’re right. I’d likely buy a trailer for it if I can get a decent deal on the unit. Otherwise it’s only moving, if I do.


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the help! 
Offered 1200 though I’d look at it first and 1500 if it can be delivered.
This is probably bigger than my needs, though finding any offset has been a big challenge. For smaller cooks, I’d use the WSM.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

Is there a BPS anywhere near you, they handle New Horizon smokers, and deliver! RAY

Horizon Smoker 20'' Classic Backyard Smoker | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## thedude99 (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Just playing a little devil's advocate after these comments. If you ever plan to be cooking up some Q for weddings and parties you'll be wanting a big smoker like that on a trailer that'll tow behind your truck. Say you buy it and get moved, you will NEVER move it again, and weddings and parties don't come to you, you go to them. Just sayin', that's a big old thing to have hanging around. RAY


For a wedding or event you could cook at home and load up Cambros.


----------



## thedude99 (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Is there a BPS anywhere near you, they handle New Horizon smokers, and deliver! RAY
> 
> Horizon Smoker 20'' Classic Backyard Smoker | Bass Pro Shops



This is what I have. Great smoker.


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

thedude99 said:


> This is what I have. Great smoker.


What’s the capacity of it?
Thanks!


----------



## thedude99 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> What’s the capacity of it?
> Thanks!



Cook chamber is 20”x36” - 975 square inches.

I don’t cook much more than a brisket or two, a couple of pork shoulders or a few racks of ribs with it. I could fit a good deal more on.

The specs are here http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-classic-smoker


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

Mychops said:


> What’s the capacity of it? Thanks!



" this backyard smoker can cook for a small family as easily as it handles a group of 40".


----------



## Mychops (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> " this backyard smoker can cook for a small family as easily as it handles a group of 40".


Thanks for the replies! I have a BPS near and wk consider if it this falls through.


----------



## Mychops (Feb 4, 2021)

Mychops said:


> Thanks for the replies! I have a BPS near and wk consider if it this falls through.


Hey everyone, wanted to close this up. I offered the 1200 and he declined. 
thinking back, this cooker was too large for me anyways.


----------

